

Why you should bootstrap your startup in Vietnam - emrehan
https://medium.com/@jonmyers/bootstrapping-in-saigon-fc9744367386

======
hieuh25
As a Vietnamese, I really like this point of view and I would add traffic jam
(currently very bad in Hanoi and HCMC) as a big drawback.

